# 4-H clubs near Lewiston Maine??



## Whimsy (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi all I just moved and have to switch 4-H clubs, so was just trying to get an ear out as to whats out there. I'm interested in doing some showing, along with breeding/maintenance of dairy goats...please let me know if you have any suggestions!! Thanks


----------

